# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Новый Марио

## BiZ111

*Играем в Марио разными известными персонажами!!!* 



*примечание*: управлять на стрелочки и пр. Но для удобста выбирайте пункт "SET BUTTONS", затем YES и выбираете кнопки на предложения (предлагает ВЛЕВО-ВПРАВО-ВВЕРХ-ВНИЗ-ПРЫЖОК-УДАР-СПЕЦ.УДАР-ПАУЗА), затем опять нажимаете YES и играете со своими кнопками! 


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Я играю чуваком из кОнтры 



*Вот, видос подготовил*

----------


## BiZ111

Классный марио  В последних уровнях тяжеловато, без ускорения.

----------

